# UPDATE (7/19) - Shayna's Broken Pelvis



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't posted in a while, because work has been rather hectic as we prepare for our FIRST vacation next week without Shayna (she's going to be 8 months next week). Our doggie trainer recommended this woman who boards/takes care of only little dogs (less than 20 lbs.) in her own house. The woman/boarder will only take dogs after a "boarding trial" (4 hours). Shayna was a bit barky after this "boarding trial", and the woman recommended that I leave her for an overnight stay before actually leaving her for the entire week. We dropped her off Thursday morning. My boyfriend (we live together) had to pick her up for me, but the woman called him to warn him that Shayna was "rough playing" with the bigger dogs (she's 4.2 lbs) and was kind of limping, so maybe she had hurt herself a little bit. Well, we called the vet to have her seen, and my boyfriend gave me one of those phone calls you dread. I rush away from my meeting and met them at the vet. After a couple of Xrays, we find that Shayna has broken her pelvis in three places. I understand that this kind of thing does NOT happen from "rough playing". In fact, the vet said you see these kind of injuries from dogs being hit by a car. We spoke to another vet friend of ours who said Shayna must have been either dropped or kicked.

The vet recommends that we call the surgeon on Monday when his office is open to get his opinion. He said it could possibly heal on its own, or it may have to be operated on. He said, it will heal, and Shayna will be OK, but sometimes with these things, she may end up with a limp. At this point, I start crying as I remember what I beautiful gait she had. In fact, our trainer recommended that we enroll her in agility classes because she is an athletic, energetic little dog.

All we can do is wait until Monday. I gave her some pain killers they gave me, because she is now really not even trying to walk.

Has anyone had any experience with this? I don't know what to do about this woman who boarded her. I called and left a message and said I would call back, but you would think SHE would call me back with concern?!! Our trainer said that the woman is insured and bonded and that he was sure she would do the right thing. I just don't trust myself right now to call the woman and be calm and rational!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

How in the world?................


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

O M G!!









truthfully, i would do something asap (start documentation of the incident). this lady needs to take responsibility for your dog getting injured in her care. that is totally unacceptable. what was shayna doing with BIG dogs anyway?? i would think that lady would have a bit more common sense than that!!

good luck!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't know what I would do







Maybe your vet can give you more insight after the exam.
I hope Shayna doesn't need surgery, I can tell you that before Harley went to live with my dad her and Bella had some major fights, and nothing like that happened. However, if she (the boarder) had a bigger dog there, only stepping on Shanya probably could have broken her pelvis. I'm not sure how you find out what really happened here, I will pray for you and Shayna


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG I'm so sorry for you and your baby!! That is horrible! Even it was from playing with bigger dogs, the lady should not have allowed that. She sounds very irresponsible, and needs to be held accountable for what happened while your dog was in her care. I hope poor Shayna has a swift recovery. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would wait for the surgeon's opinion and diagnosis before calling her with

accusations, but I would let her know that the vet feels it is a pelvic

shatter and it's serious. I would also let her know she needs to be

responsible for any and all vet bills incurred. I hate to think what 

happened to cause a shattered pelvis.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

OMG - Poor little Shayna. What was this lady possibly thinking....and by the sound of it the other dogs could not have done this so this makes me even more upset for your little one. You must just be going crazy trying to figure out what happened. I would call the woman every 5 minutes until she answered her phone and then I would expect a full report. 

I think this woman owes you a full accounting of what happened and she should forgive any hyper activity you might be experiencing. 

I pray that your poor little girl is OK....

I do remember you from before and I know that you will do everything in your power for Shayna....take care of you...and her.

Please keep us informed.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is terrible, poor Shayna and you too, I am so sorry this has happened








I would try to find out what actually took place too and I would think that woman is accountable, after all Shayna was in her care and she sounds very irresponsible to me.
I will keep you and Shayan in my thoughts and prayers that she recovers well and quickly


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is horrible!! I would think that she would keep a very close eye on any dogs that are playing... after all, these dogs do not know each other. And if Shayna indeed "rough playing", the lady should have taken control of the situation. I am so very sorry for you all...


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So very sorry, document everything and let her know that the pevlis is broken and then wait for the appt. withe specialist. Try not to do anything rash, might be hard I know, keep all positive thoughts right now. much better for Shayna.
Aimee


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my goodness!! what a terrible thing to have happened! poor little dear!!! Will be saying lots of prayer little Shana will heal nicely on her own.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happened to your little Shayna. Poor baby.







Maybe you should report the lady for animal cruelty? I think the lady should have rushed Shayna to a vet when it happened. The person obviously does not know that much about maltese, if she let her rough play. 



Hugs to Shayna and you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very sorry for all that has occurred. I would suggest that you let the woman know that Shayna is being evaluated for a broken pelvis, but I would strongly urge you NOT to make any accusations or allow yourself to have words with her before talking with the specialist. At that point, if the specialist says that the injury could only have happened with a traumatic event, I would consult an attorney. I don't think you should put yourself in the position of sparring with the woman. Also, be careful how much info you share with the trainer since the trainer recommended her. This is a terribly unfortunate situation but you should proceed very carefully and not do anything without careful consideration.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I am very sorry for all that has occurred. I would suggest that you let the woman know that Shayna is being evaluated for a broken pelvis, but I would strongly urge you NOT to make any accusations or allow yourself to have words with her before talking with the specialist. At that point, if the specialist says that the injury could only have happened with a traumatic event, I would consult an attorney. I don't think you should put yourself in the position of sparring with the woman. Also, be careful how much info you share with the trainer since the trainer recommended her. This is a terribly unfortunate situation but you should proceed very carefully and not do anything without careful consideration.[/B]










I agree with Susan, I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

This is just awful.







I am so sorry for you and little Shayna.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> I am very sorry for all that has occurred. I would suggest that you let the woman know that Shayna is being evaluated for a broken pelvis, but I would strongly urge you NOT to make any accusations or allow yourself to have words with her before talking with the specialist. At that point, if the specialist says that the injury could only have happened with a traumatic event, I would consult an attorney. I don't think you should put yourself in the position of sparring with the woman. Also, be careful how much info you share with the trainer since the trainer recommended her. This is a terribly unfortunate situation but you should proceed very carefully and not do anything without careful consideration.[/B]



Susan,

Of course you are correct....it is amazing how some of us can even though we are not involved personally still want to go and do harm to this person who had shayna in her care. The very best thing to do is keep a cool head...

follow Susan's advise it is very good.

I continue to pray for all of you.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=222394
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't suggest to report her for animal cruelty to "harm" her. I personally think it might help to prevent another dog from getting injured.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=222415
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I am so sorry....I in no way was implying that anyone but me was being a bit over the top....I actually had said in my post to blast her and for that I am sorry...I am also sorry if you thought I was speaking about you...I was not. I was just saying that it is so hard even for someone like me who does not know any party involved to keep a cool head...but that is what is needed and Susan was correct to say it. 

Please please please know that I would never judge anyone for comments made in this thread. But if I were to judge your post....I say it is right on...this woman needs to be reported because poor little Shayna was hurt in her care and once it is found to be at this womans hands then she needs to be reported. 

Again, I am sorry if you thought I was saying anything against anyone but myself.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=222427
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't suggest to report her for animal cruelty to "harm" her. I personally think it might help to prevent another dog from getting injured.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I am so sorry....I in no way was implying that anyone but me was being a bit over the top....I actually had said in my post to blast her and for that I am sorry...I am also sorry if you thought I was speaking about you...I was not. I was just saying that it is so hard even for someone like me who does not know any party involved to keep a cool head...but that is what is needed and Susan was correct to say it. 

Please please please know that I would never judge anyone for comments made in this thread. But if I were to judge your post....I say it is right on...this woman needs to be reported because poor little Shayna was hurt in her care and once it is found to be at this womans hands then she needs to be reported. 

Again, I am sorry if you thought I was saying anything against anyone but myself.
[/B][/QUOTE]

oh, ok. I'm sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Susan gave some excellent advice. As did others who suggest you start documenting each and every thing. ASAP. Be objective in your documentation, and if you have photos or video of Shayna and her pre-limp walk, all the better. This woman will need to be held responsible for what happened to your baby and if the specialists say her injuries resulted from a stay with this woman, then proceed from there. 

We are all here for you! Give Shayna big love from all of us.









ann marie and the "shayna, this is where you learn to speak english and tell EVERYONE and EVERYTHING what happened!" buttercup, who wants her friend shayna to be well VERY VERY SOON!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't add to the excellent advice you've already received other than to say I fully agree with Susan's advice.

I do hope little Shayna doesn't need surgery and she has a full recovery. I am so sorry this happened to her and you.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you* So sorry this occured! I would be LIVID. And a full accounting is definitely needed here (which dogs were involved, etc) Hope shayna is ok!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

SOOOoo SORRY!

ANDREA~


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with Susan. A paper trail is EVERYTHING when it comes to things legal...so document document document....everything that has happened.

I am cussing under my breath at what has happened to your baby. No one should have to go through what you







are going through....and especially little Shayna!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

This is so terrible







you place your trust in someone and this is what happens







I hope & pray that Shayna makes a full & speedy recovery


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm sooo sorry to hear about your babies terrible ordeal. Sending good wishes and many prayers.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!! I would be beyond mad about this!







I agree that everything needs to be documented and you need to find what in the world this so called pet sitter/dog watcher person was doing! UGH!!

I am so sory that this happened to Shayna. Lots of love and good thoughts to Shayna for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

You know my first reaction would be to totally flip out, I hope you read the other suggestions and the voice/s of reason. How upsetting, I am so glad the others posted with such a calm manner, it gives you a chance to take a breath and do the right thing. Good luck I hope all goes well.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG!! I am so sorry for you and Shayna, have you been in contact with the boarder? I think she needs to pay for everything! 

I will keep y'all in my thoughts and pryaers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What a horrific thing to happen to your baby while she is "supposed" to be being taken care of by another individual. I agree with Susan. I would not deal directly with her or the lady who recommended her. I would get all the medical facts together, have my baby all fixed up (medically) and let an attorney deal with this person. 



**** Are there small children in her house where she was being borded?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I am very sorry for all that has occurred. I would suggest that you let the woman know that Shayna is being evaluated for a broken pelvis, but I would strongly urge you NOT to make any accusations or allow yourself to have words with her before talking with the specialist. At that point, if the specialist says that the injury could only have happened with a traumatic event, I would consult an attorney. I don't think you should put yourself in the position of sparring with the woman. Also, be careful how much info you share with the trainer since the trainer recommended her. This is a terribly unfortunate situation but you should proceed very carefully and not do anything without careful consideration.[/B]



I agree with Susan, especially the part about not discussing anymore with the trainer.
If he/she (the trainer) is legit, and recommended this lady to you, I feel sorry for this person too. He/she must feel like CRAP!

Big hugs to poor little Shayna. I hope she is not in a lot of pain while this heals.

Maybe you haven't thought abuot it yet, but what are you going to do about vacation now?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Poor baby, i am so sorry. I better not start thinking what could have caused such a serious lesion. I hope she recovers quickly and completely.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's just terrible.







Something defiantly sounds fishy to me. I hope Shayna will be alright.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> That's just terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry that this happened to you and your baby. My heart sank when I read your posting. I'm sure everyone here is waiting to hear the outcome of the surgeon's exam. Best wishes to you both. Take Susan's advice - even though its hard to stay focused at this time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I am very sorry for all that has occurred. I would suggest that you let the woman know that Shayna is being evaluated for a broken pelvis, but I would strongly urge you NOT to make any accusations or allow yourself to have words with her before talking with the specialist. At that point, if the specialist says that the injury could only have happened with a traumatic event, I would consult an attorney. I don't think you should put yourself in the position of sparring with the woman. Also, be careful how much info you share with the trainer since the trainer recommended her. This is a terribly unfortunate situation but you should proceed very carefully and not do anything without careful consideration.[/B]


This is very good, sound advice. My heart breaks for you and little Shayna punum.








Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was checking back to see if there was any news from the surgeon yet when
I saw Bonnie's mommy's post. One thing that bothers me is we have become
a trigger happy society always reaching for the gun (attorney). It seems to me
if it can be resolved without legal recourse and escalation of the situation it 
should be tried first. It's hard enough going through the stress of a severely 
injured pet without adding fuel to the fire. Letting this woman know she is
indeed responsible for the vet bills since the dog was in her care seems
the sensible thing to do. If she refuses, THEN legal action can be entertained.
I just hate to see a battle royal begin if not necessary. Just my two cents.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMGosh





















. How sad. I am so sorry for you and Shayna. Please keep us posted.

I would also hold off on calling her until you know 100% what is wrong and what action is going to be taken for Shayna. This way you can lay it on her w/out any if's. Either way, she is responsible and should pay for all expenses incured.

Something similar happend to my mil's pom. She boarded them at the vet while she came here for Christmas 2yrs ago. The vet called the morning she was due to come back home to tell her that her dog was dropped while being lifted out of the crate..... but that she was ok. Well, she was not ok, she had to stay at the vets for over a month. To this day (2yrs later) my mil has had FREE vet svc anytime it has anything to do with her dogs injuries....which by the way were also hip related. They say her hip didn't break, but I dont beleive it for a second. The poor dog still cant stand for very long and walks with a horrible limp. On a side note, her dog was 10 when this happend and had already had arthritis, so I'm sure those are contributing factors of her poor recovery.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh My God! Don't let this matter just drop..Dogs play rough with other dogs all the time. it's natural to them. the worst thing that could probably happen is that your dog will get nipped or suffer from another dog's bite. And dog's don't kick other dogs..I don't know about your Maltese but mine can be quite loud when he barks and they are much more energetic than bigger dogs. I don't want to accuse this woman of anything but it sounds like someone hurt your dog, if not her than someone else in her house. I would have the vet put in writing exactly what he told you and threaten her with legal action. If nothing else she should pay your vet bill. Please keep us posted..Shayna will be in my prayers


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG, That is just horrible. You have been given such great advice from others here. I wish Shayna a full recovery. I couldn't imagine how you felt getting that call. My thoughts and prays are with you all. Please let us know how it all works out.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I looked at Shyna's sweet pictures tonight.







I just can't imagine anyone purposefully hurting such a precious little creature. This story is one of those heart wrenching ones.







My prayers are with Shayna for full and hopefully speedy return to health. The lady who was in charge of Shayna should ...at the very least.....pay for all medical expenditures if it was an accident. . . 


. . .and MORE if it was on purpose!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

You would think she would call you back out of concern. Maybe she is afraid, or doesn't want to say anything, in case you could use it against. her. I am sure no matter what she will stick with her story.
Does anyone else live in the house besides her? 

This sounds just like a nightmare. I think it is good advice to document everything while it is still fresh in your mind. I don't know if it would make a difference, but maybe you could send a copy of everything you document to yourself by registered mail. It is sealed with a date against opening. That way they would know you never changed your story or anything. Hopefully the women will come forward and at least pay the vet bills. Although if the dogs were playing rough, wouldn't she have enough sense to separate them?

Good luck, I am so sorry you have to deal with this.
I hope Shayna is feeling better soon. She is such a little cutie.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear about Shayna







I hope she will be ok







Please keep us posted on how every thing is going


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Ugggh, so sorry to hear about Shayna. I hope she gets well soon and recovers from all this without a trace of a limp. 


Karyn


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

just checking in.....how's shayna doing?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs and prayers to you and Shayna! Hope everything turns out okay.

Steph and Josie


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> I was checking back to see if there was any news from the surgeon yet when
> I saw Bonnie's mommy's post. One thing that bothers me is we have become
> a trigger happy society always reaching for the gun (attorney). It seems to me
> if it can be resolved without legal recourse and escalation of the situation it
> ...


I was just going to make a post to this effect but you have already done it for me. I agree with all of the advice here: wait to hear what the specialist has to say, then contact the woman and give her a chance to volunteer to make reparations on her own, and if you don't get full cooperation from her, then it's time to consult with an attorney.

I would also recommend that when you do contact her to give her a chance to pay for the vet bills that you do it by sending a letter through certified or registered mail that requires a signature. That way, two things will happen -

1. She cannot try to say later that you never contacted her, which she can try to say if it's done via phone, and

2. She cannot reasonably lie about what you said to her if it's in a letter. Any independent third party can read and verify what you really said. 

You just never know what people who are facing a lot of trouble will do to avoid punishment - especially when the trouble concerns the way they make a living. I presume this woman's main source of income is from boarding animals, and if she is somehow sanctioned or has her license suspended, that would greatly impact her ability to make a living. But at any rate, I would still recommend that you do give her a fair chance to do the ethical thing on her own before you start talking about legal enforcement of reimbursement on her end.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

*** UPDATE ON SHAYNA ***

Thank you, everyone, for your caring words and thoughts and good intentions!! It has helped us endure this very traumatic experience!!!

The first two nights were just horrible. I don't think she slept. We gave her some pain killers, but it didn't knock her out or anything . . . it was like she injested some caffeine. I'm sure Shayna was just in such pain that she could not sleep. And she just kept looking at us. I am cried and cried; I'm crying now just typing about it. Fast forward to today -- 4 days later. She's playing like the 8-month old puppy that she is. She even runs around, even though we prevent it from happening. We have to puppy gate her in her little bathroom most of the time, because sometimes when we turn our heads, she will run up and down the (carpeted) stairs. She is such a trouper. We know it's still a little sensitive, because sometimes if we carry her the wrong way, she yelps. We are not walking her as we usually do (we used to walk her 4-5 times a day for at least 10-20 minutes -- sometimes an hour). We just take her outside to go to the bathroom, then back inside. It's very hot and humid outside anyway.

The woman boarder called me a couple of days ago --- FINALLY -- two days after the accident. Of course, she said she was sorry. I told her about Shayna's broken pelvis which had clear breaks in THREE places. I told her I couldn't tell the Vet what had happened, because I could not reach her. The woman boarder said she couldn't tell me what happened, because she was not there at the time. She said she just noticed that Shayna was "rough playing" with the other bigger (less than 20 lbs) dogs. I told her Shayna had not puncture wounds or bite marks and the xray also confirmed that. So, the injury was not cause by the "rough playing". I told her the vet had told us that you usually see this type of trauma injury in dogs hit by cars. She had told us that she had workmen at her house (she lives alone) that morning (that's why we had to wait until the afternoon to pick Shayna up), so I asked if one of the workmen could have possibly kicked Shayna. She said, "No", the workmen did not have access to any of the dogs. She said that all she can think of is that when she lets them down to her lower level of the house, they are so excited and that Shayna got caught in the mad rush and feel down the stairs??!









She then apologized for not calling me sooner, because she was in the hospital with carbon monoxide poisoining.







She said, she could have died. I wasn't really feeling that sympathetic and just asked her whether I needed to have Shayna checked for carbon monoxide poisoining as well. She said that the dogs were in another part of the house.







Should I trust her??! She just apologized and asked over and over for me to accept her apology. We haven't paid her yet for the boarding costs and am wondering if we should. She never offered to take care of any costs, even though I told her this would cost us quite a bit, even though our vet recommended a surgeon who was both good and had reasonable prices. I told her I would let her know what the surgeon says. We have an appointment at 8AM tomorrow with the surgeon.

We don't know what to do with our beach vacation plans. It is only a 3-hour drive, but we've booked with B&B's, and we still have to pay, unless they can book the rooms, which may be unlikely. Work has been so stressful that we were so looking forward to this vacation, but now we have to consider what is best for Shayna. We have spoken to our dog walker, whom we trust with Shayna, and she is available to take care in our house (@ $75 a night!!!). We also spoke to our dog trainer, whom we also trust with Shayna, and he said he would care for her. I know our dog trainer, David, recommended the "evil" woman (as my boyfriend now calls the dog boarder), but we do believe he cares for Shayna.

I'll provide an update after the surgeon's visit.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I think this woman should pay the vets bills, she should have insurance as it is a business!

Could Shayna not go on holiday with you, if the B&B's allow pets.

I hope you find a way to sort out this dilema


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG what a horrible story. I would be so upset with this woman the next time I saw her would be in court. Doggy day care means just that, not coming home to your dog with serious injury, shattered pelvis and punture wounds from other dogs. And the nerve on her to not even offer to pay the vets bills that she's the cause of. Don't feel sorry for her and her problems, she's looking for sympathy telling you about how she almost died from carbon monoxide poisoning. I don't know if I believe that, but even if it is true, did she just run out and leave all the dogs to die from that? Who was home watching the dogs while she went to the hospital? Something here just isn't right and she'd get paid when "H*ll freezes over". She needs to cough up the money for your vet bills and if that's all she has to pay, she should consider herself lucky. One other thing. Does she have any kind of insurance, running a day care? I would think that she would, if there is such a thing. Ok I'm done. This is just so upsetting to me, but I'm sure even more so for you. Good luck and I hope Shayna feels better soon.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I certainly would not pay her. The service she provided was to care for your dog. Under her supervision (or lack thereof, which she points out was closer to the truth) Shayna was injured in a way that would have been less likely to happen if she were left unsupervised in a closed off area in your own home. Grrrrrrrrrr the nerve of this woman to be anything other than apologetic and mortified at her mistake. I feel for you..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That woman sounds like a flighty scatterbrain to me. How can she leave a bunch of dogs together without supervision.







That sounds totally insane to me. She doesn't know how they will get along, etc. I bet this is not the first incident. Check with your local BBB... 

Of course do not pay her a cent!! So, let her sue you for the money... then you can tell your side of the story. 

I would send her the vet bill and I would have the vet write up a report, etc. She probably won't pay but maybe you can get something out of her if you threaten a lawsuit. After all, it this becomes public, no one will want to take their dogs to her and she'll be out of business. I don't think she should be taking care of dogs anyway based on what you've said about her.

I am just so horrified at what she let happen. It's one thing to accidentally do something such as stepping on a dog (God forbid) but to let a bunch of strange dogs run together and one of them is so tiny is just plain stupid.







Shayna is 4 pounds and she was playing with a 20-pound dog --- that is a huge difference in size. That 20-pound dog is 5 times Shayna's weight. That's like a 20-pound dog playing with a 100-pound dog! 

I am so glad that she is more comfortable and is playful. I just am so sorry what you all are going through. What a nightmare.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

* * * MORE INFO ON SHAYNA'S MYSTERIOUS "ACCIDENT"* * *

Well, at the very beginning I should have listened to my boyfriend who had a bad feeling and even a bad dream the night of the "boarding trial". I am just feeling so guilty and angry at myself. Our little ones look to us to keep them safe from harm, and *I* put little Shayna in the care of this "evil" woman. 

You may remember that we were ONLY having her stay overnight at this boarder's house for a "boarding trial" before we went on vacation at the end of this week. We did an initial trial last week with this woman when we left Shayna with her for 4 hours. She said Shayna seemed anxious and was barking when this woman left the house for 5 minutes. This was part of the boarding trial/test; she tape records dogs during boarding trials then leaves them alone to gauge if they bark or cry. She said Shayna cried the entire time. I'm not sure of any other detail. I'm not sure if she left Shayna by herself, because she had other boarding dogs there at the time. So, why was this part of the test, since she was NOT going to leave Shayna alone by herself, but again, I'm unsure when she said she left Shayna alone, whether Shayna was really alone. But I guess at this point, it doesn't matter.

She would have rejected Shayna right there, but because David, our dog trainer, recommended her to us, she said she would work with us. She recommended that we leave her for longer, perhaps overnight. Well, this past Thursday morning, my boyfriend and I take Shayna to her house. We see that she has one guy from the gas company walking around the house. We ring the doorbell, and it takes this woman a while to answer the door. We knock and knock and when she finally opens the door, she looked stressed and there was a distinct gas odor. She tells us there was an electrician there earlier that morning (this was around 10:30AM) and that the electrician noticed the gas smell and told her she had a gas leak. As she was explaining this, she took Shayna from us and said she would take it from there. My boyfriend told her she should open at least one window in every room. We asked if we could help her with opening the windows. I got the feeling she just wanted us to go. Of course, we drove around the block for an hour debating on whether to take Shayna with us. I called the woman on the phone and told her we were still in the neighborhood and wondered whether we should take Shayna and just do the boarding trial another day. The woman never answered her phone; I just kept getting her voicemail. I convinced my boyfriend that this woman, who WAS recommended by our dog trainer (yes, I have to repeat that because of the guilt I will always feel), would not take Shayna if Shayna would be in danger. My boyfriend kept saying he did not like the woman and had a bad feeling. His words were, "any idiot could smell the gas and should KNOW to open windows". 

Since I was going to be out of town, my boyfriend had to pick Shayna up the following morning. Well, the woman calls my boyfriend to say that she had workmen in the house and that it would be better to pick Shayna up in the afternoon. They try to establish a time, and we have a voicemail from her on my boyfriend's machine (probably received before noon, have to check machine again) saying that she wanted to "warn" us that Shayna was walking with a slight limp, and that probably it was due to her "rough play" with other dogs and that she hoped it was nothing serious. When my boyfriend receives this message, he immediately calls Shayna's vet to make an emergency appointment. Thankfully, they accepted. When he went to pick up Shayna, my boyfriend was most likely abrupt with the "evil" woman. On the way to the vet, he calls me and tells me to come home (I was in another town, about an hour away), because of Shayna having an accident. While I was talking to him on my cell, I receive a message from the "evil" woman. She left me a voice message saying that my boyfriend had just picked up Shayna and was "extremely nasty". She complained that she was not paid. She said Shayna was limping and that my boyfriend had basically accused her of being the one responsible for it. I call her back and apologized and told her of course we would mail the payment. I said my boyfriend loves Shayna very much and is very protective of her. I can't believe now how bad I felt for her as I know how rude my boyfriend can be when he believes someone is in the wrong. I had thought that it was just that Shayna was injured by another dog (maybe a little cocker spaniel). But now, I take that apology back and would not consider paying for the "boarding trial".

Sorry, but with such a traumatic event, it's hard to put the entire sordid story out there. We are going to document the timeline for any potential legal action. The vet's bill was $189. The vet estimates the surgeon's bill could be from $1500-2500. Yes, I should try to work with the woman first. She is insured and bonded. She had just recently moved to her home in May. I told her that maybe she has some lessons learned and that perhaps some parts of her house were not doggie-safe. Of course, she denies this. This is this woman's only business. She had lots of glowing recommendations in a book of references, but I didn't bother to call any of them as we trust our dog trainer, who told us nothing like this has ever happened to a dog he had recommended. When I feel the anger over what had happened to Shayna, I tell my boyfriend that we are going to take away that woman's nice Lexus sitting in her driveway!







Other people have told us to complain to the ASPCA and such authorities. But as others have suggested, we will try to have her do the right thing (i.e., reimburse our vet expenses).

With regard to the B&B, they do not accept pets, or else we WOULD have been so happy to take Shayna with us. What the surgeon tells us tomorrow will determine what we do.

BTW, I was speaking to a vet friend about Shayna's accident, and she told me that Shayna was either dropped or kicked!







Unfortunately, I know we will never know what happened!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I can't help but get angry when I read about this woman..she sounds like a wacka-doo. I'm very happy that Shayna is doing better. And I pray that she can come through this without any more pain. I would not pay her once red cent. Have you asked this woman if she has insurance? She is responsible for these vet bills and you really need to make her aware of this.


BTW, I was speaking to a vet friend about Shayna's accident, and she told me that Shayna was either dropped or kicked!







Unfortunately, I know we will never know what happened!
[/QUOTE]


THis is pretty much what I thought since she didn't get out to get hit by a car. I'm glad she is Insured becasue she'll need to be. You seem to know what you have to do now and I hope it all works out for you. I also hope that you mention the gas to the vet as well..


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so sorry you have to go throught this...your poor baby, i cannot imagine how you are feeling







to you and to Shayna.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...this woman does sound crazy! I wouldn't pay her a cent! I agree that she also needs to pay the vet bills! Ugh..what a mess. I am so sorry you are going through this.









I am glad to hear that Shayna is doing better and playing like a puppy!!!







I hope she continues to recover quickly.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi , I have been reading this with a growing sense of horror. I am an attorney - you need to write that woman a LETTER OF INTENT . The letter should cover , all vet costs - and details of costs incurred . You will need to explain to the carer that you consider her liable for the damage that happened to your pup whilst she was in her charge . You are an innocent victim , that woman is from what I can see refusing to take responsibility for her actions . If she is not covered by insurance , you will need to sue her for damages .Sarah


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh, my gawd.........she has the NERVE to complain about not getting paid???????????? *slaps forehead*




























It takes all kinds.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

A 'normal' person would be concerned for the dog...not their payment...obviously this lady is not as reputable as previously thought. What a shame.....poor Shayna.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think Matilda's Mommy's response shows a lot wisdom, especially if legal action may need to be taken. I am so sorry for Shayna & pray she will recover quickly w/o any lasting affects. I can't even imagine how I would cope with a situation like that. Please keep us updated.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Shayna


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

This whole situation just sucks. I am so sorry for Shayna and for you, it really is stressing leaving our furbabies with other people but with experiences like this particular one it becomes scarier. I wish you good luck and i think she is responsible.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I am so so sorry you and Shayna are going through this. That poor baby!! The woman sounds like a pathological liar - in the hospital with carbon monoxide poisoning ?????? What the heck?? Thank goodness Shayna wasn't hurt even worse. I know that its hard to not feel guilty, but someone you trusted did make a solid recommendation and I'm sure you were really hopeful that this would work out. Maybe I'm over reacting, but I would change trainers too, or at least think about it. Not that your trainer withheld information or anything, but I would question this trainer's credibility at this point. I'm sorry for adding this to your already full plate. I just hope that you both are ok and that you get to go on your much needed vacation. I know that you'll keep us all posted.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Brenda,

You and your boyfriend sound like wonderful parents of Shayna and you must stop blaming yourself...I know we all would do this but at this point you must focus on who really is to blame...this horrible woman. There are others here who have given you great advise as to what to do with this woman, but as far as the B&B's go....I would try and call them and tell your story...if Shayna is able to go with you it may be good for all of you....and I bet the B&B's would be more reseptive if you told your story as you have told us...they are after all people just like we are..and they have hearts.

I don't know if you have one B&B or many but if there is a number of them maybe at least one will allow you to bring shayna with you. 

I know it might be a long shot but it is worth a try and if nothing else maybe they will allow you to recoup some of your money if you are not able to go.

I am still praying for Shayna and both you and your boyfriend....he sounds like a great guy by the way....he already protects you both and that says everything. 

God Bless


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would not deal with her any more at this point. It is obvious that you will never get the "truth" from her. Contact an attorney.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

<div align="center">*** NEW UPDATE ON SHAYNA ***

Well, she does not need surgery, but I have to keep her crated at ALL times for the next two weeks. I can carry her outside or to her pee pad to go to the bathroom, but she cannot walk around freely as she had done before.

I also can't take the risk to have her sit on the couch with me, because as the vet. surgeon says, if the phone rings or I look a way for a moment, she could jump off my lap and then she would hurt herself and we may have no option but surgery for her.

We're relieved, but still a bit worried as we take it one day at a time. It has been tough, because she has been crying, wailing, to get out. I'm sure she has all this pent up energy, and it just cannot go anywhere. The surgeon said we have to be tough as we cannot feel sorry for her and let her out, because another accident can happen and injure her as she still is in a vulnerable state.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear that little Shayna doesn't need surgery. Two weeks will go by fast, but I'm sure they'll seem like two years to you and Shayna.














's to our little girl.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's wonderful news! Poor Shayna. I know it's difficult keeping her penned
but soon she'll be good as new!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great..............a silver lining around that dark cloud. Good news!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so happy that your little girl is able to avoid the surgery . I have a feeling that Shayna is not a happy camper with being in her kennel...poor little girl and poor you and husband...the cries are so heartbreaking.

Is there any news from the "evil woman" as your husband calls her - quite fitting really.

Are you allowed to hold her at all...or must she stay in the pen the whole time. I will pray that the time flys by for you all.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That is great news









May I ask....is Shayna's pelvis "cracked" in position? and now you are keeping her still while the bone mends on its own...as opposed to a break where the bones have "slipped" from position....and the only way to mend properly would be with surgery?

I am asking because my mom fell off her mobility scooter and broke her hip three years ago....She was not a candidate for surgery really because of taking blood thinners and having a previous stroke...so because her hip had broken (cracked) in proper position....I was able to nurse her back to health over an 8-12 week period of keeping her still ...without surgery. This sounds similar to what the vet is having you do for Shayna....or am I mistaken?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Shayna doesn't need surgery. That is great news.









I hope the next two weeks go quickly! I know Tango would be going crazy if he had to be confined.

Hugs














for you and Shayna.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Good news, I feel for you, it's going to be hard to keep her in the crate, but when all is said and done you will be glad you did
What have you decided to do with the babysitter?


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I know this must be tough for you, but phew for not having to have surgery!!! Speedy recovery, little Shayna! Your Mama loves you lots! And so do we!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so happy that Shayna may avoid the surgery. I'm sure it'll be a trial to keep her crated.....hope she is used to the crate for the most part. I don't know how big your crate is, but could you sit it up on the couch next to you so she'd be on your level at least?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so VERY sorry to hear the problems you have been going though with the woman that was suppose to TAKE CARE of Shayna... and Shayna's pain.

I will keep you all in my prayers. Hope her recovery will go swiftly.

Melanie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooooo happy that Shayna can avoid the surgery! I know it is tough to do the confinement but it will be so worth it in the long run!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been watching for updates to this situation and am sooooo happy little Shayna doesn't need surgery!







Even though she can't do things she really wants to, I'm sure she will LOVE being given extra special attention and treats to compensate!! I know the dog whisperer probably wouldn't approve but....


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so thankful that Shayna does not require surgery. That is a blessing in itself. Have you contacted the "petsitter" (used sarcasticly) and told her, not asked, that you expect her to compensate you for the vet bills and specialist bills. Since you know that she is insured, it should be no problem. 
I LOVE the idea of putting the crate on the couch with you. She may not be able to get out, yet still be close to her mommy. Good thinking msmagnolia (Susan)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What great news that Shayna doesn't need the surgery, I am so happy for you both and of course Shayna too. I know it's hard to confine an active little pup but thinking of the end result makes it easier to bear I am sure. Hopefully the time will go quickly for you all and she will be better real soon and back to normal


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so glad Shayna doesn't need surgery.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

What a relief


----------

